# Any easy ways to get rid of chimple?



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

T-Bone is developing a lump on his chin from rubbing the tank glass, are there easy ways to treat such a not-disease-but-dumb-looking uh, thing?


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Cut it off and treat with salt/melafix.


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Cut it off and treat with salt/melafix.


I'd have to agree that this is about the only way to minimize it, but it's not really a good option. I did see the pics of the big guy and it is quite large, but my guess is that u might just have to get used to it. I did notice that while watching the Piranha video by Nigel Marvin (not sure if thats the right name), but it looked like a lot of the wild P's had chimples too.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I think Chimmples give them extra Character. I would just leave or do you wanna stress him more and possibly DIE.


----------

